

Report a Bug - gtzi
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2011/09/07/help-the-community-report-browser-bugs/

======
eykanal
This article is kind of confused; it's talking about two separate things.

1) __Report bugs. __Yes, do that... do that a lot. Everyone benefits, and it
doesn't take you a lot of time.

2) __Exhaustively test every bug report you submit. __I don't know about this
one. When I submit a bug report, I'm usually in the middle of doing something
(often, work), and if I followed their steps for every bug I reported, it
would take between 15 minutes and and hour just for the report. Who has that
kind of time? Asking users to do something like this will just put them off
from submitting reports, which you don't want to do. On the other hand,
submitting useless bug reports - which may not even be bugs - will waste the
developer's time.

If the goal of this article is to maximize both bug report quality and number
of reports submitted, I don't think this article does a good job of describing
that maxima.

